# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  О сексе – философски

## Irina

*15 пикантных фраз с явным или скрытым философским подтекстом…*

1. Заканчивать каждый день сексом – скучно, а не заканчивать сексом – грустно.

2. Девушке охладить пыл своего парня, твердящего о сексе, легко. Стоит лишь поправить его несколько раз, заменяя слово секс на зачатие.

3. Только женщина может сразу после секса сказать тебе: "Знаешь, а я бы хотела узнать тебя поближе...".

4. Если вы не получаете удовольствия, когда занимаетесь сексом, значит вы - рука.

5. Если мужчина обещает женщине неповторимый секс, то она должна быть готова к тому, что он будет только один раз.

6. Женщина хочет посвящать флирту, любви и сексу ровно столько же времени сколько мужчина флирту, любви, сексу и компьютеру.

7. Чем больше ты занимаешься сексом с женой, тем меньше жена занимается сексом с твоими мозгами.

8. Секс - это то, что позволяет мужчинам расслабляться, напрягаясь.

9. Депрессия - это когда при групповом сексе чувствуешь себя безумно одиноким...

10. Девушки делятся на тех, кто во время секса стонет, и тех, кто терпит...

11. Кризис - это когда в 30 лет денежные фантазии посещают тебя чаще, чем сексуальные...

12. Я думаю, что секс лучше, чем логика, но не могу доказать это.

13. Если аборт - это убийство, то минет - это людоедство.

14. Конечно, можно заниматься сексом и с любимым человеком, но, с другой стороны, любимый человек - не обязательно лучший сексуальный партнер.

15. Секс - это удовлетворение. В нём искать смысл бесполезно. А в занятии любовью смысл нужно искать, т. к. занятие любовью без смысла - это секс.

----------

